# Old seams to "uncurl"



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a long time client with a paper backed acetate ( I think- shiny and thin face) that has lots of curling on seams. She doesn't want to replace - Classic 60's in a classic 60's bath. 
Wondering if theres any tricks I haven't heard of.
What I know- dampen- heat with low iron or heat gun ( gently) 
V 2 V, find a way to hold down while sets ( a real bioch sometimes) 
Got anything for me? 
Thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tough one there without seeing it.

Did the "acetate " (prolly mylar or foil) separate from the paper backing? which is the classic scenario in a bath. If the facing did separate from the paper substrate, VOV with heat as you describe is the only thing than has a chance of working, but that some time don't do it.

BTW, if you use an iron, pad the surface with cotton so you do not scratch it. 

If the paper was hung in the 60's, it's old enough. The paste has given up the ghost. Time to replace. Sh!t, that's 40 - 50 years old. NOTHING lasts forever.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, just remembered a trick I heard once. An Atlanta paperhanger has a stainless steel roller (with metal bearings) that he heats up and then rolls those types of problem seams. Never tried it as I have never found such a tool. All the steel rollers I have seen have nylon bushings.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya, the paper is done, but has sentimental value- so we do what we can.
there are multiple areas to work on, I'm sure some has separated, some has pulled paint with it, the whole 9. 
She even found some leftover!! Not sure I want to touch that. 
I just stripped a powder of backed linen that I hung maybe 15-17 years ago! 
Rehung with a french nonwoven paste the wall kinda deal ( Elitis- wouldn't cha know) . First time in a year I've hung. 
Going to strip the Mbed of upholstered walls ( thousands of staples) and either paint or hang grass in August here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GET YOURSELF A STAPLE REMOVER !!!

I suggested one to an NGPP hanger last winter, and he hasn't stopped thanking me (although he don't remember my name :whistling2

Either this one:











or this one:











i found them online at:



Lakside Billiard Supply


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

most home centers have wallpaper seam repair kits with a little tube of adhesive and a roller, that must work . . . :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

most home centers have wallpaper seam repair kits with a little tube of adhesive and a roller, that must work . . . :whistling2::thumbup:


----------

